# This is why Angora kiddies have fuzzy afros



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Its a good place to stash a bit of food until you are ready to eat it!



















I love it when they do this ... I have seen them walk around for hours with a piece of hay dangling in their face, then all of a sudden they wiggle their head, the tongue comes out and they are munching it. They look at you like, yeah, I knew it was there all along. Duh, there was a reason I put it there.

I have also seen another goat come along and munch the hay out of another one's mohair.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

:ROFL: 
Thats so cute xD


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Hysterical!!!!!! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

How cute and smart!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: That is just too cute!!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I love that! How cute... ya, you can tell she knew exactly why it was there - for dessert.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.... if I could only reach it....LOL :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow! That could be hours of entertainment. :slapfloor:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

hahaha.... the goatie version of "I'll take that meal to go!"


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

too funny.... :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor: That is so cute!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Too funny Keren!
Reminds me of the other day when I was pouring some grain into the feeders; Jenna decided she needed to get her head away and Libby comes over and wanted to eat the grain off her head, but Jenna kept running away from her. 
Never know about those rascals!


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

:slapfloor: That's adorable, I love it!


----------

